
How to get hired by a remote-first company - willemwijnans
https://dev.to/willemwijnans/how-to-get-hired-by-a-remote-first-company-2h0n
======
6nomads
You can also check out 6nomads ([https://6nomads.com](https://6nomads.com)).
It's a platform for engineers who are looking for a full-time remote job in a
tech company. We select the best talents around the world and match them with
fast-growing tech startups.

